# Lost keys



## alcam (May 24, 2018)

Searched van top to bottom can't find keys . About to start again but not optimistic .
Question is , in Spain , what's best solution  get new keys ? 
Contact breakdown cover , Fiat or try and find local garage ?
Any advice welcome


----------



## The laird (May 24, 2018)

Think I’d be contacting breakdown assist,no keys at home you can get special delivery out there? 
We always carry spare with us the Mrs has a set a me not any good after the horse bolted but .
Will the keys need programmed in .do you have the card with code on it? Just a pain mate .not fell down the side of a seat or look in daft places you would not dream off putting 
Cannae help any more mate good luck hope you find them 
Regards Gordon


----------



## sasquatch (May 24, 2018)

*Retrace your steps*

Check have you left them in the site washrooms or similar,I once found a set that someone had left in a wash block and I was able to return them quickly as it had a fob for the supplying dealer.
I take bothe sets with me and my wife carries a set in her bag.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 24, 2018)

Does your insurance cover you for lost keys?, it is included in some policies, if not I would keep searching because it isn't cheap to replace the keys on modern vehicles, depending on it's age Fiat might be able to help but you would be better calling your breakdown cover, at least they can take it to the best garage to help


----------



## runnach (May 24, 2018)

Easiest and cheapest option is if you have spares at home get them posted dhl or whoever ....I lost keys to a Citroen in France could only get replacements via Paris without expanding the complete tale ....getting keys sent from the UK was by far the simplest option ..hope this helps and good luck deep breathes and all that 

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (May 24, 2018)

read your policy  -  my policy small print insists i carry two sets of keys at all times.


----------



## delicagirl (May 24, 2018)

go for a walk.....    breathe.....    come back a little calmer  and start looking again.....     when we are stressed we dont see what is in front of our faces..... especially as middle age creeps along....    best wishes


----------



## mid4did (May 24, 2018)

As above look in the unlikeliest places.If the vans unlocked chances are they aren't far away.In a coat pocket,another pair of shorts or trousers.On a ledge when you went to the little boys room,in a locker.Fingers crossed you'll find them.good luck


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (May 24, 2018)

On holiday, I somehow misplaced a good watch in the motorhome.  Searched high and low...they were inside my glasses case when I went to put my glasses back after the 2 hour saga.  Could not make it up if you tried, it was in front me all the time.  I always lose the keys, then find them in the ignition.....duh


----------



## delicagirl (May 24, 2018)

trouser pockets
apron pockets
lent them to a friend who did not return them
dropped inside the engine compartment
underneath the van in the grass
hanging up on a hook somwhere
in the depths of a handbag
in the rubbish


----------



## Haaamster (May 24, 2018)

First look in every keyhole, doors, ignition etc. Then pull out every clothing cupboard and fold away all your clothes checking every pocket. Then every other cupboard, book, tool, plates etc. Then do the shower/toilet area and front cab area. If you don't find them at least you'll have a lovely clean van.


----------



## malagaoth (May 24, 2018)

I realise that this is no use to you now but it might help others to not get into your predicament.

I keep a spare key locked in a key safe, the safe looks like a large padlock so you can lock it onto something solid either directly or with a length of chain and the key is within the body of the padlock.

something like this for example for which you can buy a waterproof neoprene cover (there are others) Portable KeySafe™

obviously the safe not being found is your first and best line of defense so if its out of sight and somewhere difficult to get to locked onto a chasis rail above a water tank for example.

at least this way if you lose you key you only get dirty!


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2018)

Can't add anything to that which already has been suggested.

Except as a last try. If you're on sand or the like,
there may be someone around with a metal detector.
Might be worth a sweep round.

Or garden rake from the Chinese Bazaar.


----------



## carol (May 24, 2018)

I've only got one set of keys. I've got a key tag thingy on them with my mobile number on in the hope that if someone finds them they'll contact me. I think most people would do that.


----------



## trixie88 (May 24, 2018)

thats what i do carol.....except the mobile number is my daughters.....just my idea of an extra bit of security.........keep trying to advice grandson and others to do this...however, it falls on deaf ears.

having said that, if keys are lost at home or in van...then this doesnt work.......thing is to put them in the same place everytime,  it becomes a ritual.........having said that...it will be sods law now......wheres me keys.


----------



## Byronic (May 24, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Anyone who only has one set of keys should get a spare set NOW.



I'm sure he will, as soon as he has a set !


----------



## carol (May 24, 2018)

Byronic said:


> I'm sure he will, as soon as he has a set !



Might be referring to me! Btw, I do have a skeleton key secreted in the van so I'll never be locked out! :wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

carol said:


> Might be referring to me! Btw, I do have a skeleton key secreted in the van so I'll never be locked out! :wave:



I just have Skeletons in my van !..

Yeah I really MUST have a clear out.


----------



## alcam (May 25, 2018)

Great response folks . Loads of great advice . My spare keys will , hopefully , arrive from home tomorrow. Basically , if it works , a 24 hour service !
Can't bring myself to tell my mate , who has shipped out the keys , that I've found the original set 
Not saying where I found them


----------



## jeanette (May 25, 2018)

alcam said:


> Great response folks . Loads of great advice . My spare keys will , hopefully , arrive from home tomorrow. Basically , if it works , a 24 hour service !
> Can't bring myself to tell my mate , who has shipped out the keys , that I've found the original set
> Not saying where I found them



Come on alcam  spill the beans and tell us where you found them!!


----------



## Robmac (May 25, 2018)

alcam said:


> Great response folks . Loads of great advice . My spare keys will , hopefully , arrive from home tomorrow. Basically , if it works , a 24 hour service !
> Can't bring myself to tell my mate , who has shipped out the keys , that I've found the original set
> Not saying where I found them



In the ignition?


----------



## trevskoda (May 25, 2018)

He got a phone call in the morning that they had been left under her pillow.:scared:


----------



## The laird (May 25, 2018)

Sun visor


----------



## carol (May 25, 2018)

Come on, Alcam, we won't take the pi$$. Honest! :lol-053:


----------



## n brown (May 25, 2018)

alcam said:


> Great response folks . Loads of great advice . My spare keys will , hopefully , arrive from home tomorrow. Basically , if it works , a 24 hour service !
> Can't bring myself to tell my mate , who has shipped out the keys , that I've found the original set
> Not saying where I found them


  was it where you last saw them ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 25, 2018)

Aw, come on alcan, you can't put us through all this agony then not tell the audience where they were! :lol-053: :lol-061:

Pwomise we won't laugh  

(I've misplaced no end of keys myself!)


----------



## delicagirl (May 25, 2018)

i lost my house keys for 3 weeks and fortunately had spares in the shed, but had to have new ones made.  I put me pinnie on in the kitchen one day and there they were.......

go on......   whisper   ....   where were they  ....  we wont tell !!!


----------



## n brown (May 25, 2018)

could it be---- View attachment 63772


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 25, 2018)

Came back from a days fly fishing a few years ago and no wallet to be found.
Searched high and low in the car, waders, fishing bag etc, etc.
Called the bank, credit card companies etc and cancelled cards. An hour later went into the garage to get my filleting knife and found the wallet in my landing net lol. How it got there is beyond me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 25, 2018)

There's scarcely a worse feeling than losing either of those items - wallet or keys! :scared: :scared: :scared: :sad:

.. and if you lose both at the same time you're having a REALLY bad day


----------



## Byronic (May 25, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There's scarcely a worse feeling than losing either of those items - wallet or keys! :scared: :scared: :scared: :sad:
> 
> .. and if you lose both at the same time you're having a REALLY bad day



Yes I know the feeling, I've had to update my mantra for
when I leave the house or van.....
Testicles, Spectacles, Wallet and Watch, now I've added 'Keys'.

I usually apply a quick physical confirmation to be doubly sure!

Ah just spotted, lost keys, they were in the cassette?


----------



## Full Member (May 25, 2018)

*I Managed To ............*



n brown said:


> could it be---- View attachment 63772



.....'lose' my car keys in the fridge.
When I was unpacking the shopping.
It took a while.......

Colin


----------



## Robmac (May 25, 2018)

Full Member said:


> .....'lose' my car keys in the fridge.
> When I was unpacking the shopping.
> It took a while.......
> 
> Colin



I bet you opened the fridge door and had a lightbulb moment Colin!:idea:


----------



## Full Member (May 25, 2018)

*I Have a Fear.........*

......of dropping my car keys down a drain as I get out of the car.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Having carefully parked a wheel on the very same drain.

Colin


----------



## Full Member (May 25, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I bet you opened the fridge door and had a lightbulb moment Colin!:idea:



That made me laugh out loud, Rob.
Thanks!

Colin


----------



## delicagirl (May 25, 2018)

Full Member said:


> ......o*f dropping my car keys down a drain* as I get out of the car.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



i did that once late at night outside a house i lived in on a main road.  Myself and a drunken girl friend, using a "picky-up-stick" and a miniscule  torch, lying on the pavement, with bums in the air caused a few stares and comments i can tell you.  We were able to retrieve them keys because the drain had not been cleaned for so long there was a layer of impacted soil a couple of feet down....  phew... i have been cautious around drains ever since !!


----------



## Full Member (May 25, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i did that once late at night outside a house i lived in on a main road.  Myself and a drunken girl friend, using a "picky-up-stick" and a miniscule  torch, lying on the pavement, with bums in the air caused a few stares and comments i can tell you.  We were able to retrieve them keys because the drain had not been cleaned for so long there was a layer of impacted soil a couple of feet down....  phew... i have been cautious around drains ever since !!



That's both scary and funny, delicagirl!

Colin


----------



## Tezza33 (May 25, 2018)

I bet he did the same as me once, I searched everywhere for my keys but I couldn't find them, Maggy has a set so I put them in the ignition and we set off, as I looked in the R/H mirror I saw my keys dangling from the door lock, they had been there all night


----------



## Byronic (May 25, 2018)

Full Member said:


> .....'lose' my car keys in the fridge.
> When I was unpacking the shopping.
> It took a while.......
> 
> Colin &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;




Must have been a chilling experience, did you
find them amongst the key ingredients for your 
dinner?


----------



## slingshot2000 (May 25, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Lying on the pavement, with bums in the air caused a few stares and comments i can tell you. !!



I cannot imagine what the comments may have been


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (May 25, 2018)

I know, you found in the last place you looked:lol-049::cheers:

Glad to hear you found them, now keep us in suspense no longer, spill the beans

Phill


----------



## trixie88 (May 25, 2018)

alcam said:


> Great response folks . Loads of great advice . My spare keys will , hopefully , arrive from home tomorrow. Basically , if it works , a 24 hour service !
> Can't bring myself to tell my mate , who has shipped out the keys , that I've found the original set
> Not saying where I found them



now come on alcam.......not telling....THATS NOT PLAYING FAIR......we have all tried to hep or be of some kind of support
....and now you are ok...you decide to take your bat and ball home....JUST NOT ON.......what with you loosing keys, someonelse getting van stuck...NZ having problems getting van repaired...marie having all the probs with her vehicle....its jjjust too much to cope with lol

.


least you can do is tell us where they were  (and the truth)

you will have to get one of those key rings that has some kind of alarm on to let you know where thry are.........anyway.....enjoy spain......trixie

p,s, he could have a comp....guess where the keys were found.....lol

well thats another problem solved...i think van which got stuck...is now unstuck...so there is ony one to go now......g  NZ to get his van fixed.......

next drama///////?????????


----------



## alcam (May 25, 2018)

Ok I searched van top to bottom twice . Emptied all the lockers and cupboards etc . Keys nowhere to be seen . I have a turret of mains sockets which is set into the kitchen worktop . I noticed there is a gap where keys could have dropped down . I had to go into the cupboard below and remove a panel . Lo and behold no f**cking keys ! .
Arranged for spare set to be shipped over . Was meant to meet my son at Santander airport . He organised a taxi to come and meet me 50 miles away (70€) .
Got showered and dressed , happened to put glass , hinged sink cover back down in place and yes there they were !

Strange trip so far . Flooded twice due to broken connection to toilet flush . Temporary repair done .
Keys , my fault !
Now leisure battery circuit is playing up . Happened before and whilst being checked out at El Puerto del Santa Maria cleared itself . Hoping this will clear otherwise I'll be back on for more help !


----------



## Tezza33 (May 25, 2018)

We are all pleased you found them but don't lose your leisure batteries, getting them sent overnight will be expensive :lol-061:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 25, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Myself and a drunken girl friend, lying on the pavement, with bums in the air


If you did that in Yorkshire somebody would have parked two bikes there


----------



## carol (May 25, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> If you did that in Yorkshire somebody would have parked two bikes there



Omg, be gone that image, be gone! :rolleyes2:


----------



## TisOnlyMe (May 25, 2018)

I once lost my big D lock keys on a cycling tour. So my bike was chained to a tree. Couldn't find the bloody things anywhere. We stayed there two days looking for them, then my friend rode to local town (Killorglin in Ireland) and arranged a nice bloke to come and cut the bike lock off.

While he was gone I decided to have a good wash (Smelly buggers us Cycle Tourers!) and found the keys in the rear of one of my cycling jerseys as I unpacked my panniers for about the 15th time. 

They turned up, and I sheepishly had to explain that I found them. Luckily the local bloke was really nice about it, and wouldnt take a penny (or Euro) for his trouble. :dance:


----------

